# Moving Violations



## fivekabob (Sep 16, 2008)

Just wanted to report that the Redondo Beach Police Dept is giving citations for cyclists running stop signs. This on The Esplanade and Catalina Ave. This is the routes most cyclists use approaching the Palos Verdes Peninsula. I got one and the cop told me that this issue has been discussed at city council meetings.


----------



## daivs_T (Feb 2, 2009)

I believe most cities don't allow cyclist to run stop signs.


----------



## fivekabob (Sep 16, 2008)

Of course, and I was wrong for doing it, but enforcement is at a much higher rate lately and typically cyclists run these as well as those up on the Peninsula. To cite an example, the following day after my receiving a ticket I noticed roadies completing full stops at the intersections that many would have run. So enforcement is effective. I was just advising peeps to stop.


----------



## Fsharp3 (Aug 30, 2005)

It seems that more and more police officers around Los Angeles are giving out what a friend of mine calls "Shouldn't you be out catching criminals- Tickets". 

But, breakin the law is breakin the law.


----------



## SleeveleSS (Jun 3, 2007)

Fsharp3 said:


> It seems that more and more police officers around Los Angeles are giving out what a friend of mine calls "Shouldn't you be out catching criminals- Tickets".
> 
> But, breakin the law is breakin the law.


Exactly. They are out catching criminals, they're catching those people that run stop signs. I stop cyclists weekly, though I haven't yet given one a ticket.


----------



## lcd550 (Sep 11, 2007)

Thanks for the heads up fivekabob.

I usually ride thru the Redondo Beach area on the weekends and need to make sure I stop instead of rolling thru. Are they at the same place or randomly on the Avenues?


----------



## Hooben (Aug 22, 2004)

I wonder if they would issue a ticket if I did a track stand stop. Or do I have to put a foot down. Geez,


----------



## w4ta (Aug 27, 2007)

PV and Redondo Police departments have been extremely active in writing stop-sign tickets for the past year. When riding down the Esplanade on Saturday mornings, leading up to the donut ride, there are frequently motorcycle cops pulled up on the sidewalk on the north side of Knob Hill, pointing toward Esplanade, just waiting for cyclists to roll through the stop sign.

Obviously, riders should stop... but we've all hit intersections either right before or after a car... only to cause total havoc in the intersection by stopping. Drivers don't seem to realize we can stop without dropping our feet. So... the drivers get spooked and won't go... even when its their turn. Often, all the confusion would be eliminated with a thoughtfully rolled stop sign by the cyclist (... not that I do it... because I got a ticket years ago, and my wife was not very understanding...).


----------



## SleeveleSS (Jun 3, 2007)

Hooben said:


> I wonder if they would issue a ticket if I did a track stand stop. Or do I have to put a foot down. Geez,


I have heard of someone getting a ticket where I live for doing that exact thing, but I would definitely fight it. Here in TN, the statute simply says complete stop. If you can perform that without putting a foot down (as many can), I can't see how anyone could ticket you.


----------



## terbennett (Apr 1, 2006)

Thanks for the head's up!!. I'm going to be riding up that way in a few weeks with some people from our bike club. Still, it makes sense that police would give out tickets. A bicycle is considered a vehicle and the same laws apply. I learned that about 16 years ago when I received a speeding ticket on my bike going down a hill at 47 mph in a 35 mph zone. Boy, did that suck!!


----------



## tihsepa (Nov 27, 2008)

Hooben said:


> I wonder if they would issue a ticket if I did a track stand stop. Or do I have to put a foot down. Geez,


I got one for not putting my feet down in Huntington Beach. The judge threw it out as I did stop. I deserved it sort of. I stopped completely and just stared at the cop for a good 15 seconds or so. Kind of a wise a$$ move but I did stop.


----------



## DrRoebuck (May 10, 2004)

SleeveleSS said:


> I have heard of someone getting a ticket where I live for doing that exact thing, but I would definitely fight it. Here in TN, the statute simply says complete stop. If you can perform that without putting a foot down (as many can), I can't see how anyone could ticket you.


I always figured if a cop used the no-foot-down as an excuse, I would make him note that in the ticket before I signed it.


----------



## grrlyrida (Aug 3, 2006)

My sister was riding back from Echo Park to her loft downtown and she ran a stop near San Julian. She got a ticket. If anyone knows about downtown, you know San Julian is skid row. I would have stopped either.


----------



## DrRoebuck (May 10, 2004)

grrlyrida said:


> My sister was riding back from Echo Park to her loft downtown and she ran a stop near San Julian. She got a ticket. If anyone knows about downtown, you know San Julian is skid row. I would have stopped either.


Wow. At least in Redondo you can argue that the cops are bored. But down there??? Surely they have plenty else to do ...


----------



## PTV (Nov 16, 2008)

Being completely hypocritical - a) I often if not always roll through stop signs b) They are "shouldn't you be out catching criminals" tickets until someone gets hit and killed...then it seems more important. 
However, I would say most of the cops are more interested in raising cash through tickets than saving cyclists from themselves !


----------



## jmlapoint (Sep 4, 2008)

Here in San Diego, everybody including cars roll stop signs. It's call a 'California Stop'.
I must admit I roll stop signs when the intersection is not busy, but I have gotten a ticket for doing this in the past.
I guess if you do this often enough, you're gonna get caught.
Possibly with the way the economy is and the need for increasing revenues, the police may indeed be upping the number of citations they give out.
Just a thought.


----------



## SleeveleSS (Jun 3, 2007)

PTV said:


> ... most of the cops are more interested in raising cash through tickets than saving cyclists from themselves !


Where do you get this from? Cops don't get commission on tickets. In fact, at least here, very little of the proceeds come to the police department. The courts get most of it. Most of my colleagues couldn't care less about writing a citation.


----------



## w4ta (Aug 27, 2007)

SleeveleSS said:


> Where do you get this from? Cops don't get commission on tickets. In fact, at least here, very little of the proceeds come to the police department. The courts get most of it. Most of my colleagues couldn't care less about writing a citation.


While it is unlikely that cops are more interested in writing citations than assisting cylcists or other members of the community... it is clear (at least in the South Bay of Los Angeles) motorcycle police will position themselves on sidewalks or in shadows to catch cyclists blowing through or merely rolling through stop signs (even in light-traffic times, such as early Saturday morning).

My challenge to Police would be to follow a cyclist on a daily 50 MPH workout through the hills and city streets, citing the drivers who menace cyclists with aggressive or dangerous driving. Last week, two aggressive drivers cut me off even though they had plenty of room (in one case, an entire lane), but they chose to express their frustration at sharing the road by creating a dangerous situation.

So... instead of parking on the sidewalk and waiting for a cyclist rolling through a 3-way stop at five miles per hour... the police might consider splitting their time and monitoring some of the drivers who would use their vehicles to threaten cyclists. As many of you know, it wouldn't take too long for them to find one.


----------



## PTV (Nov 16, 2008)

Exactly !! How can you say they aren't interested in giving tickets - no matter what the financial implications ? If they were more interested in safety than giving tickets they would wait in plain view - discouraging people from blowing stop signs or turning left when no left turn is allowed between certain hours - but they DON'T ! They wait out of view in order to catch as many people as they can - I see it every day. So why on earth would they do that other than to catch as many people as possible and write as many citations as possible ???


----------



## California L33 (Jan 20, 2006)

I've got little sympathy for cyclists who don't even slow down for stop signs, but I hope the cops will allow a 'Hollywood Stop' on a completely empty road, with a complete stop when traffic is affected.

I think one state just passed a law allowing stop signs to be treated as Yield signs by cyclists. I think that would be the best way to handle things. Write to your lawmakers.


----------



## SleeveleSS (Jun 3, 2007)

PTV said:


> Exactly !! How can you say they aren't interested in giving tickets - no matter what the financial implications ? If they were more interested in safety than giving tickets they would wait in plain view - discouraging people from blowing stop signs or turning left when no left turn is allowed between certain hours - but they DON'T ! They wait out of view in order to catch as many people as they can - I see it every day. So why on earth would they do that other than to catch as many people as possible and write as many citations as possible ???


Like I said, it's not like they're seeing the money. We get paid an hourly wage, no matter how many tickets we write. As to the reason we hide, think about this. If you see me sitting watching a stop sign, you'll probably stop. But the next time when I'm not there and you don't see me, you won't. If I am out of sight, you roll it, and get a ticket, next time, when I'm off responding to a domestic or something and nowhere near that sign, your still going to stop, because your not sure if I'm there or not. For me the idea isn't to write tickets, but tickets are the only thing that's effective, most of the time. 

I've sat on one intersection during my free time for almost two weeks now. At first I was giving warnings for rolling the stop sign, and telling everyone to tell their friends and coworkers I was going to be out the frequently. Nothing changed. Everyone kept blowing the stop sign. Then I started giving tickets, and magically, people actually started stopping. It's pretty logical when you think about it.


----------



## PTV (Nov 16, 2008)

Got to agree with you......that makes good sense..... 

And I still think cops like catching people as opposed to being visible and stopping the offences in the first place...!!


----------



## DrRoebuck (May 10, 2004)

SleeveleSS said:


> I've sat on one intersection during my free time for almost two weeks now. At first I was giving warnings for rolling the stop sign, and telling everyone to tell their friends and coworkers I was going to be out the frequently. Nothing changed. Everyone kept blowing the stop sign. Then I started giving tickets, and magically, people actually started stopping. It's pretty logical when you think about it.


Were you pulling over bikes or cars?


----------



## SleeveleSS (Jun 3, 2007)

DrRoebuck said:


> Were you pulling over bikes or cars?



Pulled over 34 cars and 2 bikes on the day I was posted there for the full day. Most other days I answer calls and just sit there in my spare time. Those days I might average 4 or 5 stops for the day.


----------



## California L33 (Jan 20, 2006)

SleeveleSS said:


> I've sat on one intersection during my free time for almost two weeks now. At first I was giving warnings for rolling the stop sign, and telling everyone to tell their friends and coworkers I was going to be out the frequently. Nothing changed. Everyone kept blowing the stop sign. Then I started giving tickets, and magically, people actually started stopping. It's pretty logical when you think about it.


That doesn't make sense. That assumes everyone who rolls a stop sign knows each other. (Even with a, 'Tell your friends and co-workers' warning I just don't think the real world is that connected- unless you're at the entrance to one factory). When you see a cop has someone pulled over you don't know if he's giving a warning or writing a ticket. I think what's happened is you've been there long enough that everybody who rolls that sign knows you're there pulling people over. They don't know what you're doing, so they're playing it safe. 

Edit: And besides, it's not just the ticket- people don't want to get stopped by the police even if the consequence is just a warning. It would be far easier and less time consuming to stop. 

Try a new spot. Stay there for two weeks and only issue warnings. See if you don't get the same results.


----------



## SleeveleSS (Jun 3, 2007)

Half the people I stop live within 5 block of that stop sign. Neighbor do talk, but I think they talk about tickets a lot more. This is of course only my opinion, but I think people talk about what makes them mad, and tickets make them mad. The warnings weren't working. The tickets are barely working. Very few people that don't have to stop (because of cross traffic) actually stop properly. 

People think they've gotten away with something (rightfully so) if you give them a warning. A few take the advice, but many more just think "Hah, even when I get caught I get away with it." 

As far as staying two weeks and only issuing warnings, that's interesting. Do you think that our time is better spent (being taxpayer funded) with two days of ticket writing or two weeks of warnings at a certain area? I'm not saying that is necessarily the ratio, but I do think that tickets are quicker than warning, which I also think makes sense logically as tickets are harsher.


----------



## California L33 (Jan 20, 2006)

SleeveleSS said:


> Half the people I stop live within 5 block of that stop sign. Neighbor do talk, but I think they talk about tickets a lot more. This is of course only my opinion, but I think people talk about what makes them mad, and tickets make them mad. The warnings weren't working. The tickets are barely working. Very few people that don't have to stop (because of cross traffic) actually stop properly.
> 
> People think they've gotten away with something (rightfully so) if you give them a warning. A few take the advice, but many more just think "Hah, even when I get caught I get away with it."
> 
> As far as staying two weeks and only issuing warnings, that's interesting. Do you think that our time is better spent (being taxpayer funded) with two days of ticket writing or two weeks of warnings at a certain area? I'm not saying that is necessarily the ratio, but I do think that tickets are quicker than warning, which I also think makes sense logically as tickets are harsher.


When's the last time you talked to your neighbor who lived three houses away, let alone four blocks away?

The best use of taxpayer money, and the best way to get the community behind the police, is to treat people the way you would want to be treated. Personally, I'd only issue a citation in a dangerous situation- someone doesn't stop and doesn't look- someone doesn't stop when there's cross traffic- someone doesn't stop when there's a pedestrian or cyclist- and this is coming from someone who stops religiously when driving an automobile, and gets ticked off when others don't stop. Pulling someone over for a technical violation is more than enough punishment for someone who doesn't endanger someone else. 

As for taking two weeks to run an experiment, you're the one who thinks people talk to their neighbors five blocks away. I live in the suburbs and have talked to neighbors who live within two houses of me maybe three times in the last week (and that's the furthest afield I've gotten), and twice were just waves and, "Hi." Once was, "Thanks for the lemons." There was very little conspiracy to avoid police detection of minor infractions- major felonies are another matter  We chatter about that non-stop. "No, officer, it's just a social club for Italian-Americans. We don't look guilty, it's just that you work up quite a sweat playing boccie ball. For any other questions we'll have to ask our lawyers before answering. Don't worry. They're on speed dial." 

We did have a cop sit down on the main street leading into the development on and off for about a month. It was in the 'Police Log' section of the community newsletter. He was there because of a complaint of speeding. He issued zero citations. And in truth I'm sure he could have issued some. I'm sure he got some 28's in a 25 zone, maybe a 30, but he used some discretion. (I don't know if he issued warnings, but I never saw him with anyone pulled over). But thinking back, and that was a couple of months ago, I didn't talk to anyone about him. He wasn't exactly hiding, but he wasn't parked on the road he was monitoring, either.


----------



## PTV (Nov 16, 2008)

Well... you are unlike any cop I ever came across - and good on you. Every cop I have ever come across has always issued a citation whether the situation was dangerous or not.....I have bever been given a warning for anything.....!


----------



## SleeveleSS (Jun 3, 2007)

California L33 said:


> When's the last time you talked to your neighbor who lived three houses away, let alone four blocks away?
> 
> The best use of taxpayer money, and the best way to get the community behind the police, is to treat people the way you would want to be treated. Personally, I'd only issue a citation in a dangerous situation- someone doesn't stop and doesn't look- someone doesn't stop when there's cross traffic- someone doesn't stop when there's a pedestrian or cyclist- and this is coming from someone who stops religiously when driving an automobile, and gets ticked off when others don't stop. Pulling someone over for a technical violation is more than enough punishment for someone who doesn't endanger someone else.
> 
> ...


Just a couple things. 

1: The Italian American thing cracked me up.

2: You said you live in the suburbs. This stop sign is in an urban residential(/business) area. People who choose to live in urban areas when they can afford the burbs are usually more plugged into their community. That is of course a generalization, and my opinion. My Aunt lives in the burbs of FL and she knows all of the people in the subdivision. I think she is out of the norm. I live in the city, many of my colleagues wouldn't dream of it. They live in the burbs, and most don't know their neighbors or attend community meetings. I do both. I think there is a big difference.

3. You said you'd only issue citations in a dangerous situation. I don't agree with that, and here's an example. I have issued at least a half a dozen citations to people who alter the expiration of a relatives handicap tag, and use it to park in handicap spots. In my state, that's a felony, but I don't believe in ruining someone's life over that. I do issue citations though. It is not a dangerous situation, but I really think those people need to be punished.


----------



## fluidEffects03 (Feb 17, 2007)

I have a question that is slightly off topic. But seems to be a tangent to this thread. Since cops have been taking the time to right out tickets for moving violations.

Yesterday afternoon I went for a bike ride. Basically I was travelling down a road in MDR, on the right side of the number 2 lane. Then a [email protected]@ on his Paul Frank pulled out of a parking entrance from a restaurant. Unfortunately he did not stop, look or slow down. 
I slammed into him and messed up my bike. The total time I saw him to impact was around a 1/2 sec.

Anyway I'm alright,but my bike is not. And the guy that caused the accident took off.
Is this a hit and run? Is there any legal recourse for something like that? And do the cops even care.

I have had a hit and run with a vehicle in a parking lot. Went to the police station and filled out paper work only to have the officer look at me with the expression of "you don't think we are going to do anything about this do you?"

So what is the next step in making people own up for their actions. Start packing heat, tazer, or carry a camera and hope I am fast enough to snap a picture before the assilant gets away. Should I have ran him down and tackled him? He was bigger than me. And I would have probably been the nail and not the hammer.

I am a little confused on the proper way to have handled this. But to be honest the next time it happens, I would like to be as prepared as possible without breaking any laws. There are close calls all the time. This could have been a vehicle just as easy as another bike. Only bikes don't have license plates.

Sorry for the long post. But I would really like some info on how to handle this next time.


----------



## SleeveleSS (Jun 3, 2007)

fluidEffects03 said:


> I have a question that is slightly off topic. But seems to be a tangent to this thread. Since cops have been taking the time to right out tickets for moving violations.
> 
> Yesterday afternoon I went for a bike ride. Basically I was travelling down a road in MDR, on the right side of the number 2 lane. Then a [email protected]@ on his Paul Frank pulled out of a parking entrance from a restaurant. Unfortunately he did not stop, look or slow down.
> I slammed into him and messed up my bike. The total time I saw him to impact was around a 1/2 sec.
> ...


You could definitely follow him. TN state law, as in most states, is that a bike has all the rights and *responsibilities* of a vehicle. A vehicle has the responsibility to stay on the scene, so does he. You should see if you can find him on that route again. I wouldn't want him to get away with it.


----------



## serbski (Dec 2, 2002)

SleeveleSS said:


> Just a couple things.
> 
> 1: The Italian American thing cracked me up.
> 
> ...


The handicap placard scam should be a mandatory prison term. That has got to be the most heinous form of douchebaggery on the planet. Please tell me that the tickets you issued were VERY costly. I'm glad to hear that police officers keep an eye out for that nonsense. I can only hope that those people never have to use a handicap spot out of necessity...


----------



## vamosvelo (Apr 28, 2009)

I think one state just passed a law allowing stop signs to be treated as Yield signs by cyclists. I think that would be the best way to handle things. Write to your lawmakers.
__________________
you are correct, and Cali might be following along with a few other States


----------



## SleeveleSS (Jun 3, 2007)

vamosvelo said:


> I think one state just passed a law allowing stop signs to be treated as Yield signs by cyclists. I think that would be the best way to handle things. Write to your lawmakers.
> __________________
> you are correct, and Cali might be following along with a few other States


I can think of some very logical, unbiased arguments for cyclists having special treatment at stop signs. 

Namely, there are two senses you use to tell if it is safe to make a turn. Sight and hearing. Both these senses are limited by a car, because of such things as A-pillars and sound deadening materials to name a few. Both of these senses are unhampered by the bike. A cyclist has significant advantages at a stop sign, and if visibility is good, I can see no reason it can't be treated as a yield sign.


----------



## Richard (Feb 17, 2006)

vamosvelo said:


> I think one state just passed a law allowing stop signs to be treated as Yield signs by cyclists. I think that would be the best way to handle things. Write to your lawmakers.
> __________________
> you are correct, and Cali might be following along with a few other States


As regressive as the state of Idaho is (sorry, Idahoans. I lived there for nine years and I know whereof I speak), the law there allows a cyclist to treat a through stop as a yield. A traffic light still requires a full stop. It works quite well in practice.

Time to start lobbying!


----------



## California L33 (Jan 20, 2006)

SleeveleSS said:


> Just a couple things.
> 
> 1: The Italian American thing cracked me up.
> 
> ...


Just to clarify- there always has to be a judgment call, like your not making a felony arrest for something that is clearly a jerk move, but for which we don't need to incarcerate people for years at a time. I was talking specifically about moving violations like stop sign infractions. So if someone rolls a sign but there was no cross traffic I think a warning would be sufficient- you've stopped them, you've cost them more time than rolling a year's stop signs as you check license, registration, and insurance. But if someone rolls a stop sign when there's cross traffic and somebody has to brake to avoid them when that person braking should have the right of way, then that's the kind of thing I favor issuing citations for. 

Another example, we have MUT here with an absolute prohibition against motorized vehicles. It parallels a road that's suicide on a bike. I've seen folks with motorized bikes riding it. I hope cops wouldn't even stop the motorized bikes in the interest of safety.


----------



## SleeveleSS (Jun 3, 2007)

California L33 said:


> Just to clarify- there always has to be a judgment call, like your not making a felony arrest for something that is clearly a jerk move, but for which we don't need to incarcerate people for years at a time. I was talking specifically about moving violations like stop sign infractions. So if someone rolls a sign but there was no cross traffic I think a warning would be sufficient- you've stopped them, you've cost them more time than rolling a year's stop signs as you check license, registration, and insurance. But if someone rolls a stop sign when there's cross traffic and somebody has to brake to avoid them when that person braking should have the right of way, then that's the kind of thing I favor issuing citations for.
> 
> Another example, we have MUT here with an absolute prohibition against motorized vehicles. It parallels a road that's suicide on a bike. I've seen folks with motorized bikes riding it. I hope cops wouldn't even stop the motorized bikes in the interest of safety.


Seems to me your argument is basically a pragmatic one. If a person's actions don't actually have a negative consequences, whether they had the potential to or not, they don't deserve a citation. While I am a fan of James and his thinking, (my favorite liberal arts topic ever in college), I think that in a lot of situations that we're talking about, it is hard to assess their practical consequences. Just like the handicap parking situation, how am I supposed to know if that person prevented parking for an actually handicapped parking, or if their actions did no actual harm? If there are other spots open, so no handicapped persons are actually without parking, have they not committed a violation worth ticketing? To make it more complicated, surely they can't know when they park there whether they are going to be taking up a spot that would have been used, or merely would have been vacant the entire time anyway.

Similarly with stop signs, oftentimes people blow through them without paying attention. Traffic may be light and they may have not caused an accident or even a close call, but they surely couldn't have known this to be the case as they were doing it. They were plainly and simply lucky. Why should those people get lucky again, and get a warning? Conversely, people who weren't lucky and actually hit someone, and caused some practical damage or detriment, only those people should be cited? 

Your argument has also consistently been that the mere act of stopping and the time lost is plenty of punishment in most cases. I'm sorry, but if I knew that I could break the traffic laws daily, and the "cost" of that for me was 15 minutes of my time every six months, a simple cost/benefit analysis would convince me to keep breaking the law. Surely I save more than 15 minutes through speeding/rolling through stop signs/etc. in a six month time frame, probably much more. This puts me in a net gain if I never get a ticket, ergo, no incentive to stop my unsafe actions. Now an accident or a ticket, that makes the cost/benefit swing the other way. 

Just another way to look at it. Take it FWIW.


----------



## nagatahawk (Jun 14, 2007)

wow, I guit reading the long post after a the first dozen. 

Shirtless, 
There must be a doughnut stand at that intersection! just kidding!

Anyway, I just started riding with a local bike club, they ride thru Redondo almost every Sunday. Two weeks ago I tried to stay with the faster group, but they would blow thru every stop sign, Yes so did I but hated it. On the way back they were heading west on PV West and hit the down hill, I recorded 34 mph, the fasted I have ever ridden. hated it! Then they blew thru the stop sign at the bottom of the hill. I had back off because I didn't like the way they were riding. One of the club member complained by email, so did it, but the topic was never brought up.

Last week I made sure I stopped and tapped down. I won't mention this thread to any of the club members, I'll let them learn the hard way. I willl be stopping at every corner and tapping down if I'm in the area this weekend.


----------



## fivekabob (Sep 16, 2008)

Interesting post. Sunday after my AM run (I run more than cycle thus the ID 5KBob..anywhoo) I saw folks click out of their pedals at stop signs going south on the Esplanade so I spect that the word is out.
For the record as well, my traffic violation cost me $202.00. I went to the Torrance Courthouse today and paid my fee.


----------



## lcd550 (Sep 11, 2007)

Interesting...what time were you running on the Esplanade? I actually rode this past Sunday morning (in the RB area around 8:30am) with my brother and made sure we stopped at all the stop signs.

Granted we did not tap down but fortunately, we did see any police officers around. $202 is a pretty steep fine so I'll make sure to pay attention. BTW, do you know if Hermosa Beach PD is strict about going through stop signs?


----------



## mbaha (Jul 2, 2007)

fivekabob said:


> Interesting post. Sunday after my AM run (I run more than cycle thus the ID 5KBob..anywhoo) I saw folks click out of their pedals at stop signs going south on the Esplanade so I spect that the word is out.
> For the record as well, my traffic violation cost me $202.00. I went to the Torrance Courthouse today and paid my fee.


Thanks for the update, I sent you a PM as well


----------



## fivekabob (Sep 16, 2008)

Actually last Sunday we ran the cliffs up in PV Estates. 4 mile loop from the Paseo del Mar/PVBlvd W parking lot around the cliffs and up the center blvd trail. I drove back home on the Esplanade. Not sure about Hermosa but I would with certaintly stop at Valley/ARdmore/Hermosa Ave stop signs, pay attention to the Strand speed limits and walk the bike during flashing red light pier area times.





lcd550 said:


> Interesting...what time were you running on the Esplanade? I actually rode this past Sunday morning (in the RB area around 8:30am) with my brother and made sure we stopped at all the stop signs.
> 
> Granted we did not tap down but fortunately, we did see any police officers around. $202 is a pretty steep fine so I'll make sure to pay attention. BTW, do you know if Hermosa Beach PD is strict about going through stop signs?


----------



## vamosvelo (Apr 28, 2009)

fivekabob said:


> Interesting post. Sunday after my AM run (I run more than cycle thus the ID 5KBob..anywhoo) I saw folks click out of their pedals at stop signs going south on the Esplanade so I spect that the word is out.
> For the record as well, my traffic violation cost me $202.00. I went to the Torrance Courthouse today and paid my fee.


I was probably one of those that came to a full stop.

Dont forget about LACo Sheriffs up on the hill.

ive seen Hermosa give out cit's on the weekends, especially in summer. ive even seen them give out to skateboarders.

Like 5kbob said, make sure you walk your bike when the red light is flashing on the strand. I stick to the street (Hermosa ave) on the weekends.


----------



## Richard_Rides (Jun 28, 2008)

lcd550 said:


> $202 is a pretty steep fine


Imagine writing about 20 traffic tickets like this a day, day in and day out, and you're talking some pretty serious money. People who join the police department do it for two reasons, to bust heads and serve the community. It would really suck to become a police officer and wind up being a glorified meter maid. But, that next guy you pull over might be a fugitive and then the fun begins.

The police department is a two edged sword, on one hand, they serve the community, on the other they prey upon the community....

For what it's worth, I've *never* seen a police vehicle stop completely at a stop sign.


----------



## fivekabob (Sep 16, 2008)

Oh and for those interested even though the RBPD officer told me that it's a 0 points violation, please don't take my word for that. When I went to the courthouse to pay I neglected to check into that officially, nor did the clerk ask me if I wanted to go to traffic school.


----------

